

Ask HN: Tracking position without satellites  - jlebrech

Does anyone know of a commercial system from tracking someones position without the use of GPS.<p>Would it be possible to install beacons around a sport centre for example to track to location of the sportsmen more accurately than a gps ever would?<p>There does not seem to be a readily available product on the market although it exists for the military and it would be very useful for sports.
======
alt_
I have no personal experience, but the wikipedia pages on Local Positioning
Systems[1] and Indoor Positioning Systems[2] list some commercial offerings.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Local_Positioning_Systems>

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indoor_Positioning_System>

